# My new LGDs



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

My new lgds


----------



## citxmech (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow! When you said "new" - you weren't kidding!

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Beautiful. I love the big puppies. But they do take more care than the small ones just in the cleaning up dept. I have only had two litters of the LGDs in my life, and that was enough. Much more work than chihuahuas or other toy dogs.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

we have seven puppies now. she had the first three by 11:30 am and then it was two hours later had three more than at 4-430 she had another one, talk about dragging it out.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

crazy sometime after 630 she had number 8 wow!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Congratulations! Pictures? Are both parents GP?


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

yes they are! and I will try to get some pics of all of them today. Mom is registered and dad's mom is registered, we had nine last year and they were goregeous. Sold so quick. Dad is awesome i will see if I can get pic of all today, a storm came in by 8 pm and we ran out around 10 after the rain to check on them and they were doing great. I dont know for sure but I think there is 2 girls and 6 boys.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!:bouncy:


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Uh oh.... I'm on the lookout for a pup to watch over the farm.... lol They are so sweet! Love that brown eared one!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Last time I had Anatolian pups we had 2 bitches deliver within 3 days. Didn't know one was pregnant. Total of 17 puppies. Sold all but one who is our stud now, for $500 each. Cost almost that much money to feed them all as I won't sell a pup before it is 20 weeks old. I want them to be SAFE with stock. I have twin Anatolian female puppies that are 8 months old now. They should go into heat sometime soon. The boys will have to be sedated for several weeks I fear. 2X the hormones in the air may be more than they can stand. Girls won't get bred until their second heat at the earliest and then only if the economy is getting better. Yup, I blame that on Obozo too.


----------

